# PostScript fonts not showing up in Applications



## OdinsDream (Nov 9, 2002)

I've got OS X on a machine, and I need to run apps in Classic mode, like Quark XPress, so these issues I'll touch on are only applicable to the classic mode.

In fact, I've mostly been working on things by restarting the computer into pure OS 9.2 mode.

So, I've got a lot of PostScript fonts from a previous system that I've transferred to this new system. (I transported them using Stuffit, so the forks would remain intact) 

I placed these files into *System Folder:Fonts* while running in Pure Classic mode. 

I've installed Adobe Type Manager light, from their website. Whenever I run an app and select the font menu (word, quarkxpress...) I've got the correct ATM identifiers next to each font (TT, PS) but the ONLY fonts that are displayed are those that are in "Font Suitcase" files.

There is an exception. A font called "Chicaco" is also available, and I can't even find this in my Fonts folder.

How do I get the system to recognise my PostScript fonts?


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 10, 2002)

Clarification:  When you installed those fonts, did you install while in Classic or in OS 9? 

You need to install in OS 9. Then restart in OS 9.  This will make sure they are there. 
Also, you can only have 128 fonts. Anything more will not show.


----------



## OdinsDream (Nov 10, 2002)

I first tried installing these fonts while I was using OS X. I installed them into the System 9 folder, under Fonts.

When this didn't work, I removed the files from that folder, and restarted the computer in pure classic 9 mode.

From there, I tried installing the fonts again (by dragging the PostScript files into the Fonts folder, under System Folder)

This also doesn't work. Also, I had read about the 128 font limit. I can't even drag a single new file into the Fonts folder and have it show up properly.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 10, 2002)

You do need to restart the computer after you have installed new fonts in OS 9. Then they take affect. 

Are these new fonts in suitcases or folders? 

Try dropping them in the font folder one by one. Then after you are done, you must restart the computer.


----------



## Sir Lancelot (Nov 10, 2002)

I believe that it's necessary to install the bitmap font along with the postscript font.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 10, 2002)

allo...

Fonts installed into Classic that are put into the system:fonts folder should show up in the menus, but you do need the screen fonts as well as the postscript counterpart. 

I suggest downloading a trial version of Suitcase which will help you manage fonts on your system... i've got over $10K worth of fonts on my machine so I'd be lost without it. There is also Font Reserve and ATM Deluxe, but Suitcase is the best, especially for auto-activating fonts in an application.

(I just wanted to add this thing about Suitcase and other font management apps in case people need 2 know...)


----------



## OdinsDream (Nov 10, 2002)

I have definitely restarted the computer a few times during this process.


These fonts came directly from an older machine, and I just copied all the files from there, to the new machine. The fonts were operating fine on the old machine.

I downloaded Adobe Type Manager in hopes of having the fonts display properly.

I also have a version of Suitcase available, it is ineffective. Any fonts I add to the suitcase and activate DONT show up.

I'm really at a loss now.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 11, 2002)

judging from your first post, the only clue i can come up with is the "font identifiers" you mention, which is not a funciton of ATM light, but of suitcases text preview... you probably have to turn that off in your extensions panel... "a" version of suitcase? which version, 3, 8, or 10? if you're using 8, use 8.2, which i don't think you can get anymore. Also, you haven't mentioned if the screen fonts were copied over...etc etc...

could you be more specific about the exact versions of apps you're using? kind of helps troubleshoot this stuff... it sounds like you might have some conflicts and/or missing files.


----------

